# Izzie & Poppy



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So I know JoJo has been after a picture update of the girls  Especially to see how much Poppy has grown, so i've taken a few pictures over the weekend of them to show you all.

There's a few of them both seperately & a few of them together so you can compare, a couple of ones to make you laugh in there as well 
Videos will have to come a bit later of them in the snow, they're loading slowly.

Hope you all enjoy them 

Izzie


























Poppy


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Together


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah - lovely pics Laura. Poppy's really growing up and they look so content together. Love them looking out of the window!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay have been waiting for an Izzy and Poppy update for ages. I should nag you more often 

They look gorgeous - and Poppy looks like she's catching up size-wise. 

It seems like only yesterday that you took home a teeny tiny Poppy...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow ..... & Thank you ....

Poppy has grown sooo much ... oh I need to have another look   love them Laura xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thank you  They were watching my dad & Luke putting an old carpet into the car to take to the tip, it was really funny to watch Jane  I actually have a video uploading of Poppy going mad barking about it!

& yes Turi you should just nag me more often  I tend to get it done when I know people want to see  & I know! The last almost 4 months has flown & she's getting really big lol, she's caught up with Izzie speed wise as well now 

Glad you like them JoJo  xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lovely!! Poppy has grown loads. They look very cute together.

xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Laura, fab photos. Love the one of Poppy with her snowballs  and hiding under the teddy.

Beautiful girls.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thank you 

Had to take one of the snowballs! They just stuck to her everytime she went in the thick snow bless her, she was walking funny at one point from them haha  & she does look really cute with the teddy.

Glad you both like them  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Laura, thanks for posting, both are gorgeous and little Poppy has grown so much!

Do they sit by the window there and wait while you are out?

Sue x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely photos Laura, thanks for posting, both are gorgeous and little Poppy has grown so much!
> 
> Do they sit by the window there and wait while you are out?
> 
> Sue x


Thanks Sue  

Izzie has always sat in the window, she sits & watches us leave & is still there in the exact same place to watch us return & when she sees us she stands up with her tail wagging 

poppy has only recently started being left in the lounge with Izzie, we kept her in the kitchen until she got bigger so Izzie wasn't knocking her around too much when she was small lol. She tends to lay on the sofa just below Izzie, but when she knows we're home she stands up & starts barking her little head off 

It's very cute x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzie and Poppy are gorgeous - lovely photos


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos, such beautiful girls. I wish I could find a Cockapoo in my washing up bowl...alas only dirty pans!  xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow poppy has grown loads soooo cute ,gorgeous pics of gorgeous girls!! xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thank you everyone  xxx

Yeah it would be nice to find cockapoos in the sink instead of mucky pots and pans Sarah  I'm surprised she still fitted in the sink so nicely though tbh!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Is t it funny how they all love to lie tucked under the curtain?!!! Hehe. Gorgeous pics. Emma x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photos, what gorgeous girls you have.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely photos Laura - Poppy is growing so fast. Beautiful girls 

They both have lovely coats. 
Actually was showing hubby the videos of Izzie playing footie and doing her tricks the other day that we have on our website and he was very smitten with her.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Poppy is soooo cute! And so is Izzie  I REALLY want to get a baby brother for Vincent, cockapoos look so cute together!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice one Laura, lovely to see them together. Can't believe how much Poppy has grown! Fabulous


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww thank you everyone  You're all so kind and give so many complements  Glad you like the pictures x



M&M's mummy said:


> Lovely photos Laura - Poppy is growing so fast. Beautiful girls
> 
> They both have lovely coats.
> Actually was showing hubby the videos of Izzie playing footie and doing her tricks the other day that we have on our website and he was very smitten with her.


Aww thanks Shirley, such a lovely thing to say  & so nice to hear that your hubby is smitten with her! Bless him  She is brilliant though, but of course i'm biased  So it's nice to hear it from someone else  x


----------

